# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Ελεύθερο Διαθέσιμο interface #22482 Βύρωνας

## thodoris84

Καλησπέρα αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι, υπάρχει διαθέσιμο interface με όνομα awmn-22482-free που εκμπέμπει στην συχνότητα 5500 με εύρος 20 mhz. Είναι διαθέσιμο και σε N! Καλή οπτική προς κέντρο Αθήνας και Αγία Βαρβάρα!

----------

